# Love birds!!



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

This morning I was getting ready for work and when I walked out of my bedroom I found Cash and Penny cuddled up on the couch - I think they definitely love each other....


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Definitely love me thinks  

Hobbsy


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

What a cute picture!
Our dogs are always stay very close to each other, but they never cuddle


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash and Penny cuddle all the time.  When I first got Cash I thought he was the most cuddly dog that I've ever had. Then when I added Penny to the mix the cuddling went up 100 percent! If these two are laying down, 9 times out of 10 they are touching in some way and almost every evening they spoon each other on the couch. I think they are in heaven when they are cuddled up on me too - all of their favorites in a big cuddly dog pile!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Dozer won't cuddle Penny but Penny will squeeze her way in on Dozer. But they are usually close to each other.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Our Vs have their own loveseat to sleep on at night. This is usually how you'll find them.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

We only have one dog, but I think my husband counts as Ruby's love bird. He cuddles her more than me! :


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

They're at it again - this is Penny and Cash after our walk this morning...


----------

